# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Vacation in the outer banks

## varmint

Ok who lives in or near the outer banks area? I'm heading down to Kill Devil Hills, NC for a few days then to Corolla, NC for a few more days for my nephews wedding at the end of Aug beginning of Sept. 
We've never been to the area & besides setting on the beach what is recommended for seeing & entertainment?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Ok who lives in or near the outer banks area? I'm heading down to Kill Devil Hills, NC for a few days then to Corolla, NC for a few more days for my nephews wedding at the end of Aug beginning of Sept. 
> We've never been to the area & besides setting on the beach what is recommended for seeing & entertainment?



You will be right next to Obxeyeguy.

----------


## Judy Canty

And about an hour and a half from me!  Un-expo in obx?

----------


## varmint

We'll be in Kill Devil Hills Aug 27th -30th. I'm sure we will have some free time to make a lil side trip nearby to visit & meet if anyone has some free time.
we drive up to Corolla on the 30th & will be staying with the rest of the family in an 8 bedroom home they rented there until sept 2nd. I've always wondered what an Un-expo was!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Obx will probably chime in here too, but I've vacationed there in Kill Devil Hill. You of course have the Wright Brothers museum. If you go to the Currituck lighthouse, you can go up the stairs into the lighthouse, if you're lucky you can spot some wild horses from up there. Bring binoculars. Oooh and Ahhh at the sunrises and sunsets. Hopefully you won't have too much wind so you won't get sandblasted. I'm serious. You can take a trip to Wilmington and go on the USS North Carolina, a Missouri-class huge battleship.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Ok who lives in or near the outer banks area? I'm heading down to Kill Devil Hills, NC for a few days then to Corolla, NC for a few more days for my nephews wedding at the end of Aug beginning of Sept. 
> We've never been to the area & besides setting on the beach what is recommended for seeing & entertainment?


Sorry, been busy at the beach!!;)  I Live in KDH, and I will send you a PM.  Just remember, it's pronounced ka-rall-a, unlike the car.

----------


## varmint

The wife loves lighthouses, so thats one we'll try to see. She also wanted to try & find an area that might have a boardwalk. I wanted to drive up to Ocean City, MD but decided it was too far for this trip. 
Ya think obxeyeguy would catch on if I showed up at his shop & acted like an irate customer?:bbg:

----------


## varmint

darn he caught me already!!!!

----------


## Now I See

Can I go, too??? ;)

If you get a chance take the ferry over to Ocracoke...very pretty and there is a lighthouse there, too.  I liked driving off the ferry then down the road, to get to Ocracoke, you can see ocean on both sides of the car, and you're just riding right down the middle...it was a very humbling experience! :)

----------


## varmint

Ocracoke
Is that a reasonable drive to get to from Kill Devil Hills? We looked at that, but then thought it might be too far to drive.

----------


## Judy Canty

> Ocracoke
> Is that a reasonable drive to get to from Kill Devil Hills? We looked at that, but then thought it might be too far to drive.


VaBeach isn't too far away and it has a boardwalk.  It also has lots of tourists in the summer and lousy parking.  Off-season, it's great!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Can I go, too??? ;)
> 
> If you get a chance take the ferry over to Ocracoke...very pretty and there is a lighthouse there, too.  I liked driving off the ferry then down the road, to get to Ocracoke, you can see ocean on both sides of the car, and you're just riding right down the middle...it was a very humbling experience! :)



I like riding the ferry and standing at the bow where you can see the dolphins leading the ferry.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Ocracoke
> Is that a reasonable drive to get to from Kill Devil Hills? We looked at that, but then thought it might be too far to drive.


I would never try it in tourist season.  Just my opinion, but I do live here.  :Cool:   If you like lighhouses, you can go to Bodie Island light house an Hataras Island, still a drive, but not an all day affair.  Then  go to the one in Corolla when you head north. 

The Wright Brothers museum is very near where your staying, and so is Jockeys Ridge, a very large sand dune.  They will hook you up to those big wings, and you can fly.:D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I would never try it in tourist season.  Just my opinion, but I do live here.   If you like lighhouses, you can go to Bodie Island light house an Hataras Island, still a drive, but not an all day affair.  Then  go to the one in Corolla when you head north. 
> 
> The Wright Brothers museum is very near where your staying, and so is Jockeys Ridge, a very large sand dune.  They will hook you up to those big wings, and you can fly.:D


Be aware that you cannot go up into Bodie Island light but of course you can climb Hatteras.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I like riding the ferry and standing at the bow where you can see the dolphins leading the ferry.


 
I'm the king of the world!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I'm the king of the world!!!!


I think of myself as more of a Viceroy of the immediate spot I'm on.:D

----------


## varmint

So OBX, how's my trip looking with the weather? They callin for any of these storms to turn our way, or is it too early?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> So OBX, how's my trip looking with the weather? They callin for any of these storms to turn our way, or is it too early?


Sorry, I was at the beach. Water has warmed significantly the last few days, as we have had a NE wind, and its been frigid. The rain has been brutal in the flash storms, with lots of water and flooding. 

Weather will be sunny, high 80's, chance of afternoon showers, then darkness. Take that to the bank! :Cool:  Perfect time of the year to visit Varmint, and we love it.


Oh, where you referring to hurricanes?  We can never tell, but always on guard.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Weather update:  Bill is supposed to stream by us out to sea a distance by this weeekend.  The current prediction is 10-12 ft waves at shore this weekend, with possible beach erosion depending on the winds and tides.  Hey Varmint, I'll walk down to check and make sure the hotel is still there, as the beach in that section is not terribly wide.:D

I just hope the projections are right, and it turns north as they expect, or we are doomed! :Eek:

----------


## Uncle Fester

> I'm the king of the world!!!!


And you should be with Leo DiCaprio behind you like that!:D

----------


## varmint

> Weather update: Bill is supposed to stream by us out to sea a distance by this weeekend. The current prediction is 10-12 ft waves at shore this weekend, with possible beach erosion depending on the winds and tides. Hey Varmint, I'll walk down to check and make sure the hotel is still there, as the beach in that section is not terribly wide.:D
> 
> I just hope the projections are right, and it turns north as they expect, or we are doomed!


Yea check on my room to be sure it doesn't wash away before I get there!!! Take a couple buckets of sand along to refill the beach for me, ok.
So looks like we'll have to dig out something to wear besides shorts, huh? Thats all we have to wear here in in Az.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Shorts should be fine, as there is nice weather following this, or so they say.  I'll let you borrow a pair of gloves to help in the clean-up.

This AM's weather prediction:  Those 10-12 ft waves are now 15-20ft in certain areas here.  Beach overwash expected.  Duh!!  

I'll try to get some pictures and post them here this weekend.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Ok Varmint, here's your hotel, notice the sand bags.:D

----------


## obxeyeguy

Some pre "Bill" shots.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Couple more, and these are supposed to triple in size tommorow afternoon. :Eek:

----------


## obxeyeguy

These I took this morning at high tide. I had to wait for Mrs Obx to help me get them off my camera, as I had a glitch:hammer:.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Number 2 above is actually about a 20 ft wave, its so hard to get the perspective of the size, but trust me, it was all of that.  Couple more up the beach north, and the got calmer.

----------


## varmint

nice shots, 
thanks, now you're gettin us excited for next week.
next question whats the secret route to get there from Norfolk airport? since the flight gets in around 4:30pm will I have a lot of traffic to contend with?

----------


## obxeyeguy

Your coming in thursday if I remember correctly, and traffic will be no problem at all.  PM sent with specifics.

----------


## Johns

The best time to visit OBX is right about now, but wait until you're sure there's a hurricane coming.

It's truly awesome! We've made the 15 hour non-stop drive (at the urging of my cousin that lives down the street from OBXEYEGUY) just in time to ride out the storms -twice. 

Once (I think it was hurrican charlie) he hung out at our beachside hotel with us for about 9 hours, then went back to his appartment to find a tornado had hit it. We ended up staying there for 4 days.

Going on to the beach before the storms are pretty cool also. There are cars for miles and miles going the opposite direction, that is, away from the ocean. You can cruise right over the bridge w/ no problem, and you can negotiate a really low rate. The last time, we helped the owner board up the windows, and he let us stay for the first 2 nights for free.

After the storms, there aren't a lot of tourist around, and you've got the restauraunts (the ones that are open) all to yourself. The first time, they had just cooked up a bunch of stuff off the menu, and they made it like a buffet, although it was a very nice place that doesn't normaly have a buffet. It was just really laid back and relaxing.

----------


## Fezz

Hurricane time at the beach is a blast!

Bring your kites!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Have a great time!!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

A couple "post Bill" shots from this evening. Very hazy and much calmer than the last few days, and hey look, Varmints hotel is still there. :Cool:

----------


## varmint

Where's the balconies overlooking the beach they told me we would have????????? And who are those ghosts wandering around the beach????

----------


## varmint

OK after a closer look I see the balconies are enclosed....I imagined setting out on an open balcony hanging over the water!!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Ghosts are gone, and its a clear night. The sunset shot was just way too cool to pass up, and I'm sure the camera didn't do it justice.

----------


## varmint

Thanks OBX for the great shots, we're really ready for this trip. We haven't taken time to get away since.....I don't even remember.

----------


## varmint

well we haven't seen any rain in Az for months, does this mean we'll get a soaking from Danny?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> well we haven't seen any rain in Az for months, does this mean we'll get a soaking from Danny?


Careful what you widh for. Tonights Virginia news saya a 25% chance of a hit, and all be it a small force 1, I still respect it. I forgot to post a picture of the monument to Brother Fezz last evening. This is the glass he drank 6 beers from, and this was all that was left from the last. Good news varmint, its right out back from your hotel also, and I think it's free!:p





I don't quite get that straw thing, but hey, he did 3 more than me, so what ever works....

----------


## varmint

Trust me, we're not wishing for any of those kinds of storms, a little rain or a real thunderstorm would be a change for us, but if anything more serious comes along you'll be in line behind me getting off the beach!!!

It's 2:30am AZ time & our airport limo will be here any minute, here we go!!!

This could be a long day.

----------


## Fezz

> I forgot to post a picture of the monument to Brother Fezz last evening. This is the glass he drank 6 beers from, and this was all that was left from the last. Good news varmint, its right out back from your hotel also, and I think it's free!:p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite get that straw thing, but hey, he did 3 more than me, so what ever works....



Thank you so much OBX!!!!

Man....I thought some scoundrel ran off with that while I was making friendly with some of the locals!!! I was dashing around in a frenzy trying to find that last few gulps out of that glass!

As for the straw...............................................well, I find it easier to drink from one when I am sprawled out on the floor, clutching the ground, trying to make the earth stop spinning!!!

You are a true friend! I say, let my pal Varmint enjoy the last gulp-on me!!!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Thank you so much OBX!!!!
> 
> Man....I thought some scoundrel ran off with that while I was making friendly with some of the locals!!! I was dashing around in a frenzy trying to find that last few gulps out of that glass!
> 
> As for the straw...............................................well, I find it easier to drink from one when I am sprawled out on the floor, clutching the ground, trying to make the earth stop spinning!!!
> 
> You are a true friend! I say, let my pal Varmint enjoy the last gulp-on me!!!
> 
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D



That's the good thing about being on the floor - you can't fall off it!:cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

News flash!!!  Varmint on the beach! :Cool:

----------


## varmint

A visit to OBXeyeguy's shop!!!

----------


## Fezz

YIKES!!!!

You Dudes got faces for radio!

I was shocked that none of those mirrors shattered when you guys looked at them!

Seriously, this is very, very cool! Optiboard rules!!



OBX,

Please buy my pal Varmint a beer or four for me. 


Varmint,

Please buy my buddy OBX a beer...and only one.....he tends to get carried away!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

PS. Sharp frame!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hey Fezz, why do you think the mirror is BEHIND me?  I need a haircut.........................and some botox....................and a chin lift............and a total make over...:idea:  Maybe they can make me look like Fezz.:D

----------


## Fezz

> Maybe they can make me look like Fezz.:D




:drop: :cry:  :cry: :drop::shiner::shiner::drop:


:cheers::cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> A visit to OBXeyeguy's shop!!!


 
Its a rare sighting of two male Hairless Chin Opticians.  What a awesome sight this is to behold!  Many scientist believe that this species is nearing extinction!

----------


## Johns

I know it's casual down there, but...






























are either of you guys wearing pants?:bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## varmint

> I know it's casual down there, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OBX's shop is very casual....pants optional..I hung around waiting for some female pts to come in, but had to finally leave.

----------


## varmint

Here's whats left of storm Danny.....it fizzled as we had dinner & this was all that was left.

----------


## varmint

After dinner OBX took me flying on his plane....

----------


## obxeyeguy

I'm sure Ya'll can tell that Varmint is using one of those high dollar, high teck digital camera's.  Unlike my shots I posted using my 7-11 disposible digital.  

And hey Johns, yes indeed I had pants on, not sure about Varmint, I was afraid to look, :Eek:  but it's friday, and that means shorts!  Same as the other days. :Cool:

----------


## Judy Canty

Ahhhh...so near...yet so far away!  =(

----------


## varmint

Sorry, judy I would have loved to get to meet up with you too. Maybe next time...or if you come to Az. We head up to Corolla tomorrow am & go home Tue.

Wife & I got to meet up w/OBX again for the game tonight at Barefoot Bernies

----------


## Now I See

Looks like you had lots of fun!  :cheers:

----------

